

Favourite playlist or soundtrack to listen to while coding? - marclave

Mine is the LotR soundtrack :)
======
eridal

      Programming Electronic & Alternative
      Broadcast by WritheM Radio
    

[http://grooveshark.com/#!/writhem/broadcast/54ac07fb697167d5...](http://grooveshark.com/#!/writhem/broadcast/54ac07fb697167d5738b4567)

~~~
marclave
Awesome thanks!

